# Class 10 SD Card advantage?



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

So I just bought this: http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-microSDHC-Memory-Adapter-SDSDQUA-032G-U46A/dp/B007XZM6VG/ (more information here http://www.droid-life.com/2012/08/21/amazon-goldbox-deals-sandisk-class-10-32gb-and-64gb-microsd-cards-for-24-and-50/)

and I was wondering if I would find any real advantages with this card. I was thinking app2sd and swap memory. Ideas comments anything?

regardless this sd card is cheap as hell and I highly recommend it. less than $1 a gb


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

i may be talking out of my arse here, but I would imagine that the transfer rate could be limited to the phone's capabilities too.

also, I prefer to stick with 16GB card, as that means the phone spends less time scanning stuff - thus faster performance.


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

regardless I don't think scanning speeds will be slow for a class 10


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Actually, class 10 cards have much slower random read/write speeds. Due to the slow random reads, large media libraries can in fact cause problems due to the media scanner locking up.

Again, unless you have gigs of music and pictures you'll likely not see an issue, and many people don't have a problem. But the more full the card becomes the more likely it is to be problematic.


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

Well I just got it and ran a benchmark and it had slower r/w than the stock sd card but it's wayyyyyyyyy faster god damn. I don't know how to get swap to work though


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

p2kmafia said:


> Well I just got it and ran a benchmark and it had slower r/w than the stock sd card but it's wayyyyyyyyy faster god damn. I don't know how to get swap to work though


Not going to until we get a custom kernel for FP5. Stock kernel doesn't support swap.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

Thought so. Thanks.


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok so now I'm running FP5 with the fp1 pbj kernel with 1gb of swap on my sd card and HOLY [email protected]#K BALLS is it awesome. I currently have FaceBook, Instagram, Play Store, and Go SMS running simultaneously flipping through them all 1 by 1

I honestly recommend this upgrade to everyone! My charge is flawless now *knock on wood*


----------



## Tmanschuette (Aug 24, 2012)

I am loving my PBJ . But I have heard so many comments about swap, good and bad, that I am not willing to try. Plus my SD is only 16 GB.

(~: Tweaked out on Peace :~)


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

I haven't found a single bad thing about swap. This sd card is way above the minimum requirements for good swap support so I'm digging it


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

new deal! http://www.droid-life.com/2012/10/22/amazon-gold-box-deals-sandisk-class-10-32gb-and-64gb-microsd-cards-on-the-cheap/


----------

